
Petition: Ban the stupid buzzword “AI” - mike22223333
There should be no space for such non-sense here. This is not Reddit!
======
tlb
Indeed, the word has become nearly meaningless, but it doesn't seem to be
rampantly overused on HN. Looking at titles, it only appeared 3 times in the
last week on stories with any upvotes [0]:

    
    
      AI Company Accused of Using Humans to Fake Its AI
      AI Looking to Become Robot Mayor in Tokyo’s Tama City 
      AI Predicts Obesity Prevalence from Space 
    

The 3rd one is the sort of nonsense I think you're complaining about. The
first 2 are stories about AI as a business or cultural phenomenon, for which
"AI" is the right term. So if we only have 1 story per week that uses it in a
non-self-referential way, we can leave the pitchforks in the barn.

[0]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=AI&sort=byPopularity&prefix&pa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=AI&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story)

------
Jack000
why don't we ban complaining about the semantics of "AI" too. Just about every
thread on AI has someone saying that it's just layered regression or some
similar rank dismissal. It's like saying calculus is just applied limits, true
enough but not enlightening or useful.

imo I'm fine with any of these being called "AI"

\- neural nets, deep or otherwise

\- any classical ml techniques like decision trees, svm etc.

\- any classical nlp techniques or tools

\- "modern" nlp, eg. glove, fasttext etc

